# الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)



## الياس عازار (31 مايو 2007)

*إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي



كما أن قطعان الوعل تندفع نحو جداول المياه العذبة لتروي ظمأها... هكذا نفسي متعطشة اليك يا إلهي لتطفئ لهيب أشواقها.




نعم... ان نفسي ظمأى اليك يا ينبوع الحياة الدائم ... متى تسكرني نشوة عذوبتك!




متى أرحل عن أرض قفرة مجدبة لأتأمل قدرتك وجلالك وأرتوي من مياه رحمتك!




عطشت يا ربي.


عطشت يا إلهي.




متى أذهب اليك وأدنو منك!


متى تسعد نفسي بهذا اليوم يوم الفرحة واللقاء الذي صنعه الرب ليكون شهادة لنصرتي!


يوم مشرق لا يميل نهاره ولا تغرب شمسه... هناك يعوني صوت ينبعث من قلب رحيم مفعم بالحب قائلا:




أدخل الى فرح سيدك(متى 25) الى النعيم الخالد في هذا المسكن الدائم لإلهك حيث تتجلى آيات قدرته وعظمته.




أدخل الى فرح حقيقي تغمره السعادة الحقيقية ويطغى الخير على الشر ولا يتحالفان.




حياة هرب منها الحزن والكآبة والتنهد.


يا مسرة المسرات متى أدخل الى مسكن راحتي!


أميل الآن وأنظر هذا المنظر العظيم. خر3




من الذي أمسكني عنك!


إني لم أعتق بعد.


إلى متى أنتظر لأراك!


ما سر إنتظاري وانت مقصدي!




ننتظر مخلصنا الذي صالحنا الآن في جسم بشريته الممجد(فيلبي21) ننتظر عودته من العرس لكي يدعونا الى وليمته.




إلهي تعال ولا تتباطأ.


تعال واحمل الينا سلامك.


حرر نفوسنا لنتذوق حلاوة وجودك.


يا رجاء الأمم ومشتهي الشعوب أرنا وجهك فنخلص.


يا ضياء خلاصي تعال وخلص نفسي فتعترف باسمك المستوجب كل تسبيح.




سأظل من أجل شقائي المضطرب وسط أمواج فنائي رافعا إليك صوت تضرعي.




ليتك يا ربي تسمع مني صراخات الأسى حتى أبلغ ميناء السلام.




طوبى لمن لا تنزعج قلوبهم ولا تخشى العواصف الهوجاء.




الذين إستحقوا أن يجدوا عندك أمنهم وسلامهم يا صخرة خلاصي التي تتكسر عندا الامواج.


طوبى للذين في الحقيقة قد إجتازوا البحر الى البر.. وغادروا المنفى الى الوطن... وخرجوا من السجن الى السماء.




إنهم يستمتعون بلذة الراحة المنشودة.


سعداء هم الذين تخطوا الشرور... ولم يجردوا أنفسهم من الثياب التي خلعها عليهم السيد المسيح في ملكوته الابدي الممجد.




سلامك يسمو كل عاطفة.




تسبح الملائكة في أنوارك وقد إنعكس على جباههم ضياء الفرح والابتهاج.


لا أنين ولا نواح.


لا خصام ولا عداء.


تملك الملائكة معك يا الله.


أنوارك وشاح لهم من بهاء كرداء ملوكي.


تيجانهم مرصعه بالآلي من نور لا ينطفئ بريقها.


يا عزاء القديسين وإكليل مجدهم.


في ديارك نعيم دائم.


أنوار ولا ظلام


سعادة ولا شقاء.


سلامة ولا ألم.


حركة بلا عناء.


خير ولا شر.


حياة ولا موت.


الحب عندك لا يفتقر.




الجمال لا يذبل.


القوة لا تقهر.


النصرة لا تخذل.


طوبى لمن يجتاز في سلام بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج.




ولكن هل نستطيع أن نقود سفينتنا وحدنا الى بر الطمأنينة والأمان؟




إن بعدنا عن مينائك يا ربي هبت الرياح... ترنحت بنا السفينة ... تقاذفتها الأمواج ... وفغرت المياه أفواهها لتبتلعنا...




إن وطن الراحة ما زال بعيدا تفصلنا وإياه أميال طوال ... ومن ثم لا نستطيع أن نلوح للوطن ونحييه ونحن في عرض البحر نعاني الأهوال... ونذرف الدمع السخين ثمنا لبلوغه.




ربي يسوع رجاء الجنس البشري.




حصننا وقوتنا... أنوارك تضئ البحر.




هيجانه وعصيانه... وتلمع في أعيننا كنجم يهدي سبيل رحلتنا.




ذراعاك القويتان هما وصليبك دفة حياتنا وخلاصنا توجهنا وتحمينا.




شمس الحق تضئ كنجم الصباح على شاطئ الوطن وانت في لقائنا.




نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا.




استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة.




نجنا ومجد إسمك لتبلغ سفينتنا ميناء الخلاص
[/B]​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## مسكين و غلبان (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أمييييييييييييين يا ربنا يسوع المسيح 
شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## الياس عازار (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

الف شكر على ردودكم و مروركم الكريم 
ربنا يباركنا كلنا


----------



## sunny man (18 يوليو 2007)

*إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*​ 
*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 

*كما أن قطعان الوعل تندفع نحو جداول المياه العذبة لتروي ظمأها... هكذا نفسي متعطشة اليك يا إلهي لتطفئ لهيب أشواقها.*​ 


*نعم... ان نفسي ظمأى اليك يا ينبوع الحياة الدائم ... متى تسكرني نشوة عذوبتك!*​ 


*متى أرحل عن أرض قفرة مجدبة لأتأمل قدرتك وجلالك وأرتوي من مياه رحمتك!*​ 


*عطشت يا ربي.*​ 

*عطشت يا إلهي.*​ 


*متى أذهب اليك وأدنو منك!*​ 

*متى تسعد نفسي بهذا اليوم يوم الفرحة واللقاء الذي صنعه الرب ليكون شهادة لنصرتي!*​ 

*يوم مشرق لا يميل نهاره ولا تغرب شمسه... هناك يعوني صوت ينبعث من قلب رحيم مفعم بالحب قائلا:*​ 


*أدخل الى فرح سيدك(متى 25) الى النعيم الخالد في هذا المسكن الدائم لإلهك حيث تتجلى آيات قدرته وعظمته.*​ 


*أدخل الى فرح حقيقي تغمره السعادة الحقيقية ويطغى الخير على الشر ولا يتحالفان.*​ 


*حياة هرب منها الحزن والكآبة والتنهد.*​ 

*يا مسرة المسرات متى أدخل الى مسكن راحتي!*​ 

*أميل الآن وأنظر هذا المنظر العظيم. خر3*​ 


*من الذي أمسكني عنك!*​ 

*إني لم أعتق بعد.*​ 

*إلى متى أنتظر لأراك!*​ 

*ما سر إنتظاري وانت مقصدي!*​ 


*ننتظر مخلصنا الذي صالحنا الآن في جسم بشريته الممجد(فيلبي21) ننتظر عودته من العرس لكي يدعونا الى وليمته.*​ 


*إلهي تعال ولا تتباطأ.*​ 

*تعال واحمل الينا سلامك.*​ 

*حرر نفوسنا لنتذوق حلاوة وجودك.*​ 

*يا رجاء الأمم ومشتهي الشعوب أرنا وجهك فنخلص.*​ 

*يا ضياء خلاصي تعال وخلص نفسي فتعترف باسمك المستوجب كل تسبيح.*​ 


*سأظل من أجل شقائي المضطرب وسط أمواج فنائي رافعا إليك صوت تضرعي.*​ 


*ليتك يا ربي تسمع مني صراخات الأسى حتى أبلغ ميناء السلام.*​ 


*طوبى لمن لا تنزعج قلوبهم ولا تخشى العواصف الهوجاء.*​ 


*الذين إستحقوا أن يجدوا عندك أمنهم وسلامهم يا صخرة خلاصي التي تتكسر عندا الامواج.*​ 

*طوبى للذين في الحقيقة قد إجتازوا البحر الى البر.. وغادروا المنفى الى الوطن... وخرجوا من السجن الى السماء.*​ 


*إنهم يستمتعون بلذة الراحة المنشودة.*​ 

*سعداء هم الذين تخطوا الشرور... ولم يجردوا أنفسهم من الثياب التي خلعها عليهم السيد المسيح في ملكوته الابدي الممجد.*​ 


*سلامك يسمو كل عاطفة.*​ 


*تسبح الملائكة في أنوارك وقد إنعكس على جباههم ضياء الفرح والابتهاج.*​ 

*لا أنين ولا نواح.*​ 

*لا خصام ولا عداء.*​ 

*تملك الملائكة معك يا الله.*​ 

*أنوارك وشاح لهم من بهاء كرداء ملوكي.*​ 

*تيجانهم مرصعه بالآلي من نور لا ينطفئ بريقها.*​ 

*يا عزاء القديسين وإكليل مجدهم.*​ 

*في ديارك نعيم دائم.*​ 

*أنوار ولا ظلام*​ 

*سعادة ولا شقاء.*​ 

*سلامة ولا ألم.*​ 

*حركة بلا عناء.*​ 

*خير ولا شر.*​ 

*حياة ولا موت.*​ 

*الحب عندك لا يفتقر.*​ 


*الجمال لا يذبل.*​ 

*القوة لا تقهر.*​ 

*النصرة لا تخذل.*​ 

*طوبى لمن يجتاز في سلام بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج.*​ 


*ولكن هل نستطيع أن نقود سفينتنا وحدنا الى بر الطمأنينة والأمان؟*​ 


*إن بعدنا عن مينائك يا ربي هبت الرياح... ترنحت بنا السفينة ... تقاذفتها الأمواج ... وفغرت المياه أفواهها لتبتلعنا...*​ 


*إن وطن الراحة ما زال بعيدا تفصلنا وإياه أميال طوال ... ومن ثم لا نستطيع أن نلوح للوطن ونحييه ونحن في عرض البحر نعاني الأهوال... ونذرف الدمع السخين ثمنا لبلوغه.*​ 


*ربي يسوع رجاء الجنس البشري.*​ 


*حصننا وقوتنا... أنوارك تضئ البحر.*​ 


*هيجانه وعصيانه... وتلمع في أعيننا كنجم يهدي سبيل رحلتنا.*​ 


*ذراعاك القويتان هما وصليبك دفة حياتنا وخلاصنا توجهنا وتحمينا.*​ 


*شمس الحق تضئ كنجم الصباح على شاطئ الوطن وانت في لقائنا.*​ 


*نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا.*​ 


*استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة.*​ 


*نجنا ومجد إسمك لتبلغ سفينتنا ميناء الخلاص*​


----------



## sparrow (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*

كما أن قطعان الوعل تندفع نحو جداول المياه العذبة لتروي ظمأها... هكذا نفسي متعطشة اليك يا إلهي لتطفئ لهيب أشواقها

إلهي تعال ولا تتباطأ.
تعال واحمل الينا سلامك.
حرر نفوسنا لنتذوق حلاوة وجودك

سأظل من أجل شقائي المضطرب وسط أمواج فنائي رافعا إليك صوت تضرعي.
ليتك يا ربي تسمع مني صراخات الأسى حتى أبلغ ميناء السلام.

إن بعدنا عن مينائك يا ربي هبت الرياح... ترنحت بنا السفينة ... تقاذفتها الأمواج ... وفغرت المياه أفواهها لتبتلعنا...
إن وطن الراحة ما زال بعيدا تفصلنا وإياه أميال طوال ... ومن ثم لا نستطيع أن نلوح للوطن ونحييه ونحن في عرض البحر نعاني الأهوال... ونذرف الدمع السخين ثمنا لبلوغه.


كلمات اكتر من رائعه
صلاه جميله جداااا ومعزيه اوووي
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## ghawy_111 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*

الكلام حلو وجميل
الرب يبارك


----------



## sunny man (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*



sparrow قال:


> كما أن قطعان الوعل تندفع نحو جداول المياه العذبة لتروي ظمأها... هكذا نفسي متعطشة اليك يا إلهي لتطفئ لهيب أشواقها
> 
> إلهي تعال ولا تتباطأ.
> تعال واحمل الينا سلامك.
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*



ghawy_111 قال:


> الكلام حلو وجميل
> الرب يبارك


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*

*كلمات أكثر من رائعة تخترق النفس لتصل الى القلب لتصنع له جناحان ليرفرف بهم الى السماويات*
*مشكور عليها أخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## michle (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......مشكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......


----------



## sunny man (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *كلمات أكثر من رائعة تخترق النفس لتصل الى القلب لتصنع له جناحان ليرفرف بهم الى السماويات*
> 
> *مشكور عليها أخى العزيز*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*



michle قال:


> ....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
> .................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
> ...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
> ...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
> ...


 
العفو
مرحبا بك فى المنتدى


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*


ربي يسوع رجاء الجنس البشري.



حصننا وقوتنا... أنوارك تضئ البحر.



هيجانه وعصيانه... وتلمع في أعيننا كنجم يهدي سبيل رحلتنا.



ذراعاك القويتان هما وصليبك دفة حياتنا وخلاصنا توجهنا وتحمينا.



شمس الحق تضئ كنجم الصباح على شاطئ الوطن وانت في لقائنا.



نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا.



استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة.



نجنا ومجد إسمك لتبلغ سفينتنا ميناء الخلاص


راااائع جداا 

شكرا ليك مان الرب يبارك حياتك 

أمين 

​


----------



## sunny man (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الهى عطشت اليك نفسى.  (أرجو التثبيت)*



Meriamty قال:


> ربي يسوع رجاء الجنس البشري.​
> 
> 
> حصننا وقوتنا... أنوارك تضئ البحر.​
> ...


شكرا على المرور و المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 يونيو 2010)

*إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*


القديس أغسطينوس

كما أن قطعان الوعل تندفع نحو جداول المياه العذبة لتروي ظمأها... هكذا نفسي متعطشة اليك يا إلهي لتطفئ لهيب أشواقها.



نعم... ان نفسي ظمأى اليك يا ينبوع الحياة الدائم ... متى تسكرني نشوة عذوبتك!



متى أرحل عن أرض قفرة مجدبة لأتأمل قدرتك وجلالك وأرتوي من مياه رحمتك!



عطشت يا ربي.

عطشت يا إلهي.



متى أذهب اليك وأدنو منك!

متى تسعد نفسي بهذا اليوم يوم الفرحة واللقاء الذي صنعه الرب ليكون شهادة لنصرتي!

يوم مشرق لا يميل نهاره ولا تغرب شمسه... هناك يعوني صوت ينبعث من قلب رحيم مفعم بالحب قائلا:



أدخل الى فرح سيدك(متى 25) الى النعيم الخالد في هذا المسكن الدائم لإلهك حيث تتجلى آيات قدرته وعظمته.



أدخل الى فرح حقيقي تغمره السعادة الحقيقية ويطغى الخير على الشر ولا يتحالفان.



حياة هرب منها الحزن والكآبة والتنهد.

يا مسرة المسرات متى أدخل الى مسكن راحتي!

أميل الآن وأنظر هذا المنظر العظيم. خر3



من الذي أمسكني عنك!

إني لم أعتق بعد.

إلى متى أنتظر لأراك!

ما سر إنتظاري وانت مقصدي!



ننتظر مخلصنا الذي صالحنا الآن في جسم بشريته الممجد(فيلبي21) ننتظر عودته من العرس لكي يدعونا الى وليمته.



إلهي تعال ولا تتباطأ.

تعال واحمل الينا سلامك.

حرر نفوسنا لنتذوق حلاوة وجودك.

يا رجاء الأمم ومشتهي الشعوب أرنا وجهك فنخلص.

يا ضياء خلاصي تعال وخلص نفسي فتعترف باسمك المستوجب كل تسبيح.



سأظل من أجل شقائي المضطرب وسط أمواج فنائي رافعا إليك صوت تضرعي.



ليتك يا ربي تسمع مني صراخات الأسى حتى أبلغ ميناء السلام.



طوبى لمن لا تنزعج قلوبهم ولا تخشى العواصف الهوجاء.



الذين إستحقوا أن يجدوا عندك أمنهم وسلامهم يا صخرة خلاصي التي تتكسر عندا الامواج.

طوبى للذين في الحقيقة قد إجتازوا البحر الى البر.. وغادروا المنفى الى الوطن... وخرجوا من السجن الى السماء.



إنهم يستمتعون بلذة الراحة المنشودة.

سعداء هم الذين تخطوا الشرور... ولم يجردوا أنفسهم من الثياب التي خلعها عليهم السيد المسيح في ملكوته الابدي الممجد.



سلامك يسمو كل عاطفة.



تسبح الملائكة في أنوارك وقد إنعكس على جباههم ضياء الفرح والابتهاج.

لا أنين ولا نواح.

لا خصام ولا عداء.

تملك الملائكة معك يا الله.

أنوارك وشاح لهم من بهاء كرداء ملوكي.

تيجانهم مرصعه بالآلي من نور لا ينطفئ بريقها.

يا عزاء القديسين وإكليل مجدهم.

في ديارك نعيم دائم.

أنوار ولا ظلام

سعادة ولا شقاء.

سلامة ولا ألم.

حركة بلا عناء.

خير ولا شر.

حياة ولا موت.

الحب عندك لا يفتقر.



الجمال لا يذبل.

القوة لا تقهر.

النصرة لا تخذل.

طوبى لمن يجتاز في سلام بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج.



ولكن هل نستطيع أن نقود سفينتنا وحدنا الى بر الطمأنينة والأمان



إن بعدنا عن مينائك يا ربي هبت الرياح... ترنحت بنا السفينة ... تقاذفتها الأمواج ... وفغرت المياه أفواهها لتبتلعنا...



إن وطن الراحة ما زال بعيدا تفصلنا وإياه أميال طوال ... ومن ثم لا نستطيع أن نلوح للوطن ونحييه ونحن في عرض البحر نعاني الأهوال... ونذرف الدمع السخين ثمنا لبلوغه.



ربي يسوع رجاء الجنس البشري.



حصننا وقوتنا... أنوارك تضئ البحر.



هيجانه وعصيانه... وتلمع في أعيننا كنجم يهدي سبيل رحلتنا.



ذراعاك القويتان هما وصليبك دفة حياتنا وخلاصنا توجهنا وتحمينا.



شمس الحق تضئ كنجم الصباح على شاطئ الوطن وانت في لقائنا.



نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا.



استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة.



نجنا ومجد إسمك لتبلغ سفينتنا ميناء الخلاص​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

موضوع راااااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع كيرو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

*إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي
للقديس أغسطينوس

كما أن قطعان الوعل تندفع نحو جداول المياه العذبة لتروي ظمأها... هكذا نفسي متعطشة اليك يا إلهي لتطفئ لهيب أشواقها

نعم... ان نفسي ظمأى اليك يا ينبوع الحياة الدائم ... متى تسكرني نشوة عذوبتك

متى أرحل عن أرض قفرة مجدبة لأتأمل قدرتك وجلالك وأرتوي من مياه رحمتك

عطشت يا ربي

عطشت يا إلهي

متى أذهب اليك وأدنو منك

متى تسعد نفسي بهذا اليوم يوم الفرحة واللقاء الذي صنعه الرب ليكون شهادة لنصرتي

يوم مشرق لا يميل نهاره ولا تغرب شمسه... هناك يعوني صوت ينبعث من قلب رحيم مفعم بالحب قائلا

أدخل الى فرح سيدك(متى 25) الى النعيم الخالد في هذا المسكن الدائم لإلهك حيث تتجلى آيات قدرته وعظمته

أدخل الى فرح حقيقي تغمره السعادة الحقيقية ويطغى الخير على الشر ولا يتحالفان

حياة هرب منها الحزن والكآبة والتنهد

يا مسرة المسرات متى أدخل الى مسكن راحتي

أميل الآن وأنظر هذا المنظر العظيم ( خر3)

من الذي أمسكني عنك

إني لم أعتق بعد

إلى متى أنتظر لأراك

ما سر إنتظاري وانت مقصدي

ننتظر مخلصنا الذي صالحنا الآن في جسم بشريته الممجد(فيلبي21) ننتظر عودته من العرس لكي يدعونا الى وليمته


إلهي تعال ولا تتباطأ

تعال واحمل الينا سلامك

حرر نفوسنا لنتذوق حلاوة وجودك

يا رجاء الأمم ومشتهي الشعوب أرنا وجهك فنخلص

يا ضياء خلاصي تعال وخلص نفسي فتعترف باسمك المستوجب كل تسبيح

سأظل من أجل شقائي المضطرب وسط أمواج فنائي رافعا إليك صوت تضرعي

ليتك يا ربي تسمع مني صراخات الأسى حتى أبلغ ميناء السلام

طوبى لمن لا تنزعج قلوبهم ولا تخشى العواصف الهوجاء

الذين إستحقوا أن يجدوا عندك أمنهم وسلامهم يا صخرة خلاصي التي تتكسر عندها الامواج

طوبى للذين في الحقيقة قد إجتازوا البحر الى البر.. وغادروا المنفى الى الوطن... وخرجوا من السجن الى السماء

إنهم يستمتعون بلذة الراحة المنشودة

سعداء هم الذين تخطوا الشرور... ولم يجردوا أنفسهم من الثياب التي خلعها عليهم السيد المسيح في ملكوته الابدي الممجد

سلامك يسمو كل عاطفة

تسبح الملائكة في أنوارك وقد إنعكس على جباههم ضياء الفرح والابتهاج

لا أنين ولا نواح

لا خصام ولا عداء

تملك الملائكة معك يا الله

أنوارك وشاح لهم من بهاء كرداء ملوكي

تيجانهم مرصعه بالآلي من نور لا ينطفئ بريقها

يا عزاء القديسين وإكليل مجدهم

في ديارك نعيم دائم

أنوار ولا ظلام

سعادة ولا شقاء

سلامة ولا ألم

حركة بلا عناء

خير ولا شر

حياة ولا موت

الحب عندك لا يفتقر

الجمال لا يذبل

القوة لا تقهر

النصرة لا تخذل

طوبى لمن يجتاز في سلام بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج

ولكن هل نستطيع أن نقود سفينتنا وحدنا الى بر الطمأنينة والأمان؟

إن بعدنا عن مينائك يا ربي هبت الرياح... ترنحت بنا السفينة
تقاذفتها الأمواج ... وفغرت المياه أفواهها لتبتلعنا

إن وطن الراحة ما زال بعيدا تفصلنا وإياه أميال طوال ... ومن ثم لا نستطيع أن نلوح للوطن ونحييه ونحن في عرض البحر نعاني الأهوال... ونذرف الدمع السخين ثمنا لبلوغه

ربي يسوع رجاء الجنس البشري

حصننا وقوتنا... أنوارك تضئ البحر

هيجانه وعصيانه... وتلمع في أعيننا كنجم يهدي سبيل رحلتنا

ذراعاك القويتان هما وصليبك دفة حياتنا وخلاصنا توجهنا وتحمينا

شمس الحق تضئ كنجم الصباح على شاطئ الوطن وانت في لقائنا

نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا

استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة

نجنا ومجد إسمك لتبلغ سفينتنا ميناء الخلاص​​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

موضعك راااااااااااااااائعه
كلمات جميله جدااااااااا

مرسي ليك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

*نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا

استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة

نجنا ومجد إسمك لتبلغ سفينتنا ميناء الخلاص​**موضوع غاية في الروعة 
حسيتة صلاة ورفعت قلبي معاة 

مرسي استاذنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضعك راااااااااااااااائعه
> كلمات جميله جدااااااااا
> 
> مرسي ليك
> يسوع يباركك​


*


منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور رائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *نضرع إليك وباسم الخلاص، ألا يفوتك ، أننا كنا مبيعين وبدمك الكريم اقتنيتنا وصالحتنا
> 
> استمع الينا يا إله السلام ورجاء كل الارض وكل شواطئ البحار البعيدة
> 
> ...


*


منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور رائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

_ أخي الحبيب النهيسي 
شكراً جزيلاً علي موضوع تأملك الجميل ( إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي ) أحسست بكل كلمة موجودة به خارجة من قلبك 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويسخدمك لمجد إسمه آمين 




_


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



كليمو قال:


>


*
منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور رائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أخي الحبيب النهيسي
> شكراً جزيلاً علي موضوع تأملك الجميل ( إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي ) أحسست بكل كلمة موجودة به خارجة من قلبك
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويسخدمك لمجد إسمه آمين
> 
> ...


*
منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور رائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم
*​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*

متى أرحل عن أرض قفرة مجدبة لأتأمل قدرتك وجلالك وأرتوي من مياه رحمتك
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​






*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

شكرا جدا جدا للمرور الغالى
*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: إلهي عطشت إليك نفسي*



فرايم حبيب قال:


> متى أرحل عن أرض قفرة مجدبة لأتأمل قدرتك وجلالك وأرتوي من مياه رحمتك
> موضوع اكثر من رائع






*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

